# Gaboon Viper Keeper- changing undies



## stencorp69 (Jul 7, 2007)

I don't know if anyones seen this

[video=youtube;6tZcAfxqN5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tZcAfxqN5I[/video]


----------



## spilota_variegata (Jul 7, 2007)

I jumped when it struck.. That would have been one frightening situation..


----------



## stencorp69 (Jul 7, 2007)

me too and because of the title I was waiting for something to happen as well.


----------



## SLACkra (Jul 7, 2007)

I wonder how close the snake actually got to getting the guy. The camera angle might be a bit deceiving in this case.

Andrew


----------



## stencorp69 (Jul 7, 2007)

SLACkra said:


> I wonder how close the snake actually got to getting the guy. The camera angle might be a bit deceiving in this case.


 
are you talking in mm


----------



## DA_GRIZ (Jul 7, 2007)

lol thats cool as i jumped aswell when it striked at himwas so unexpected


----------



## bredli84 (Jul 7, 2007)

haha, i was watching the kids in the background to see how they would react, lol they didn't jump but i put a hole in the ceiling


----------



## krusty (Jul 8, 2007)

lol,lol.thats so cool i bet he had to change his pants after that.


----------



## nook171 (Jul 8, 2007)

he said he was 2ft away from the enclosure


----------



## choppy (Jul 8, 2007)

They are freaky vipers...check out the guy called 'viperkeeper', if you like exotic vens he has mob's of posts and some mad footage of ven's you don't normally see.


----------



## hodges (Jul 8, 2007)

one of the most amazing snakes you will ever see , i reckon there awusom.
cheers
brad


----------



## firefly_ (Jul 8, 2007)

haha, I jumped too! That's pretty crazy! I wish I were brave enough to try "hots"!!


----------



## shamous1 (Jul 8, 2007)

*Tag*

I thought it was going to get the little kid that was right up against the glass.


----------



## moosenoose (Jul 8, 2007)

Maybe the bloke should use larger tongs :lol:


----------



## yommy (Jul 8, 2007)

my thought exactly moosenoose i wouldn't feed it again without bigger tong. They may want to increase the prey size too it swallowed it whole in one bite.


----------



## Serpant_Lady (Jul 8, 2007)

forget freaking tongs I want those pick up sticks rubbish people and people with bad backs use!!!


----------



## Reaper (Jul 9, 2007)

Serpant_Lady said:


> forget freaking tongs I want those pick up sticks rubbish people and people with bad backs use!!!


 
ha ha perhaps he could modify one of those 'claw skill testers' to help with future feeds!! :lol:


----------



## Bung-Eye (Jul 10, 2007)

haha awesome, i love gaboon vipers.


----------



## oxyranus (Jul 17, 2007)

wasnt a very big feed damm that scared me when it struck even though i knew it was going to happen.


----------



## m.punja (Jul 17, 2007)

Well when I was wonder if I should use long tongs on my adders I was advised to use chopsticks, maybe thats what this guys should use


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Jul 21, 2007)

WOW, had alook at some of his other ones- puff adder feeding , amazing videos:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------

